# help wanted - st nazaire to gijon ferry



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am thinking of booking this ferry & i need any comments/thoughts please. Out of 51,708 members somebody must have been on this ferry in 2010 surely??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Someone one here did, I can't recall who mind!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gijon Ferry*

Aha!

lala Was going - Click here

TM


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Gijon Ferry*



teemyob said:


> Aha!
> 
> lala Was going - Click here
> 
> TM


 Many thanks I have already found this entry & have pm him but many thanks once again, chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Have a word with Mr Google and type in the route you require and then the word FORUM or REVIEW.

It seems to be most freight that rolls on there and is subsidised to help get lorries off the roads, assuming what is reported on many websites is correct.

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ferry*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a word with Mr Google and type in the route you require and then the word FORUM or REVIEW.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, I have just tried Google 1st & 2nd reviews sent me back to my orignal question on MHF ( always wanted to be 1st on a Google search) I have contacted Lalala who appears at the moment the only member to have used the service in Sept 2010 & I am awiting a reply


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.ldlines.co.uk/horaires_stn-gij.php. Try this site it may help.

Regards Tim


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all
I have replied to Lucy a while ago and just posted a review of this crossing on Presto's recent thread. Well worth while, a bit difficult to find the LD Lines area in each port but I think they have put better instructions on the web. We shall use it again,
lala


----------

